# I bit the bullet :D



## Demers18 (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I did it. I upgraded my camera already. I went out and got a 7D and I'm pumped.

I'm currently selling my T3i via the shop I got to and with the money I get back from that I will be getting either the Sigma or Tamaron 70-300mm and potentially the Tamearon 17-50.

Looking forward to playing around with this bad boy!


----------



## apples (Mar 26, 2012)

congrats, after a couple more years learning on my T3i i'll be ready to make a similar leap!


----------



## Demers18 (Mar 26, 2012)

apples said:
			
		

> congrats, after a couple more years learning on my T3i i'll be ready to make a similar leap!



Thanks! 

That was my original plan but decided to fast track it as I've had a really busy work month which enabled me to take the plunge earlier.


----------



## Hereindallas (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a great camera.


----------

